

Evidence of Dark Matter Found in Minnesota mine - to_jon
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/73847/title/Signs_of_dark_matter_from_Minnesota_mine

======
rubypay
I find it interesting how the theorist says "The finding does not constitute a
discovery of dark matter", the journalist titled the article "Signs of dark
matter from Minnesota mine", and then to_jon posted this on Hacker News as
"Evidence of Dark Matter Found in Minnesota mine".

~~~
alexqgb
Humm, sounds like evidence of link-bait darkening HN.

